# help! silicone dust wont go away



## xriddler (Feb 16, 2012)

HIIIIIIII >.> i'm in the process of resealing my 40g long and i removed all the silicone i could. I alcoholed it and wiped it and water wiped it and omg i vacuumed it like a gazillion times. but theres still some silicone dust specs around the edges where i need to reseal the tank. How do you all that have resealed tanks deal with the little particles left over when scraping the silicone out.  im about to breakdown just wiping and vacuuming this tank lol. help please!  pretty pretty please!


----------



## splur (May 11, 2011)

Exacto knife blade, sticky-tape and persistence. You can collect up those leftover small pieces and then collect em.


----------



## xriddler (Feb 16, 2012)

OMG STICKY TAPE! SPULR YOU GENIUS!!!! i would kiss you but that might be too weird haha.. *runs off to sticky tape*


----------



## xriddler (Feb 16, 2012)

oh yea thanks splur


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

xriddler said:


> .... i would kiss you but that might be too weird haha.. *runs off to sticky tape*


now that would be a picture....lol.

...sometime it so obvious it gets overlooked.


----------



## Mr. Scruples (Apr 20, 2012)

xriddler said:


> OMG STICKY TAPE! SPULR YOU GENIUS!!!! i would kiss you but that might be too weird haha.. *runs off to sticky tape*





Riceburner said:


> now that would be a picture....lol.
> 
> ...sometime it so obvious it gets overlooked.


The May POTM thread is looking a bit empty..

..just sayin'


----------



## xriddler (Feb 16, 2012)

haha too bad its for salties.


----------



## splur (May 11, 2011)

xriddler said:


> OMG STICKY TAPE! SPULR YOU GENIUS!!!! i would kiss you but that might be too weird haha.. *runs off to sticky tape*


Haha!  Still takes some persistence, those silicone specs are annoying.


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

I ended up using tape to get all the bits of silicone up after I scraped out a couple of small tanks. I found a razor scraping blade worked very well to get nearly all the silicone off, but there were very thin layers here and there the blade just did not get. I used a teflon pan scrubber to get a lot more of it off, then used tape for the little shreds and bits.. then let it dry and found I had missed quite a bit of the very thin layers that just stuck like, well, glue, to the glass. In the end, I think I must have gone over every seam at least twenty times and I dulled beyond saving or broke at least ten blades in the process. I got a box of 100 blades when I got the scraper,, glad I did that now. But once it was all gone, tape still did the best job of getting all the bits up.. though it took several passes with fresh tape because it really doesn't stick to tape very well. Not nearly as well as it sticks to glass, and your pantlegs and your shirt sleeves, for example .


----------

